# what you think of this red/pink betta??



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

hmm i cant decide!! what you think?










more pics here:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Red-Pink-Male...6?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item3f0b2462bc


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

It reminds me of a strawberry shortcake! So adorable!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

He's such a cutie! I'd buy him!


----------



## Betty (May 31, 2011)

totally gorgeous


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I would, he's so 'pretty' and those are the bettas I love the most. So, do it!


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

just won it for £1.24!! and they seller lives 20 mins away so no postage costs


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Woohoo! That's great! Pictures shall soon follow, yes?


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

yep  just got to buy a new tank and stuff lol, the other half didnt look impessed when it said "you have won this auction" or what ever it said ...


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

They're never happy are they? Its always,"Whaaaa? You bought _another _one? Why? You have so many!"
Congratulations though! =)


----------



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

super cute!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Nice! He's pretty!


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

The pink ones make me smile He is real cute!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

he purdy


----------



## Serafina (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice fish! I love his coloring


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks  decided to buy him a new tank lol so prob pick him up next weekend as tank will arrive tues hopefully! Saw a cute bright red ct today and white, blue and pink veil tail at lfs... Was hard to walk away!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my gosh I want a pink betta SO bad!!!  he's sooooo uber cute I want to squish his wil cheeks!!!


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

BetterBetta said:


> It reminds me of a strawberry shortcake! So adorable!


+1 I agree


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

He is very pretty and a nice find, but i would suggest buying from Aquabid because they have cheaper bettas for either $15 or $20, also you will know the bettas age and history from the breeder themselves. 

I hope to see more posts from you and of your fish =D


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

Yea but shipping to the UK is expensive so end up paying 25 gbp for one betta! Very expensive  I already have one betta from Thailand I imported over. And this pink one came from there too  at a bargain too!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

LouCB said:


> Yea but shipping to the UK is expensive so end up paying 25 gbp for one betta! Very expensive  I already have one betta from Thailand I imported over. And this pink one came from there too  at a bargain too!



What is GBP?


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

My currency, its about $40


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh okay i see and that is expensive. So what does it stand for?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

cotton candy is what i would name him


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Oh okay i see and that is expensive. So what does it stand for?


Great Britain Pound, I believe. I could be wrong, though! :-?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That makes sense.


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

Yea Great British Pound, sorry thought you would understand it more than £

Can't wait to get him!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

LouCB said:


> Yea Great British Pound, sorry thought you would understand it more than £
> 
> Can't wait to get him!


So is the £ and the Great British Pound the same?


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

Yea  like $ and USD I guess


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yupp!=D


----------

